# [Solved] Neue 70_mod_php5.conf bug?

## Makido

Hallo!

Mit dem letzten Update von PHP kam eine neue 70_mod_php5.conf, wenn ich diese nehme, wird auf der Webseite das PHP Skript ausgegeben und nicht mehr von PHP

interpretiert!

Wer hat nur sowas verbrochen?

Konnte das nun auf drei Gentoo-Kisten reproduzieren.

70_mod_php5.conf funktionierend:

```

<IfDefine PHP5>

        # Load the module first

        <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

        </IfModule>

        # Set it to handle the files

        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p5?|tml)$">

                SetHandler application/x-httpd-php

        </FilesMatch>

        <FilesMatch "\.phps$">

                SetHandler application/x-httpd-php-source

        </FilesMatch>

        DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

</IfDefine>

```

70_mod_php5.conf nicht funktionierend:

```

<IfDefine PHP5>

        # Load the module first

        <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

        </IfModule>

        # Set it to handle the files

        <IfModule mod_mime.c>

                AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php .php5 .phtml

                AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

        </IfModule>

        DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

</IfDefine>

```

Hat jemand zufällig dasselbe Problem?

----------

## firefly

kann es sein dass die php dateine die endung phps haben?

----------

## 69719

Ist denn PHP5 in den APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache definiert?

----------

## Makido

Edit: Problem gelöst.

Die Zeile: AddHandler php5-cgi .php

...in der httpd.conf war Schuld.  :Very Happy: 

Danke trotzdem!

Gruß  :Very Happy: 

----------

